# Marriage/Couples Counseling Question



## rexrex139

My wife and I are seeing a new marriage counselor soon for the first time. I had seen this counselor once before (for an individual session) and thought he was pretty good. Today, he called and asked if prior to our first couples session if he could have an intern in our session because he is doing an assessment exercise. I told him I wouldn't be comfortable with that, because it's a private session, and I asked if he wanted an intern in there because it was helpful for him. He said it was helpful for the intern, which I found to be an odd response. Not to be rude, but why do I care about an intern?

Even after telling him I wasn't comfortable with it, he asked if I can still check with my wife (she won't be comfortable with it, either) and get back to him.

Now I am wondering if I should even go? Thoughts?


----------



## Justinian

rexrex139 said:


> Now I am wondering if I should even go? Thoughts?


Your FIRST couples session? That was not an appropriate request.

It would have me wondering about continuing as well.


----------



## heartofhearts83

I've done marital counseling. I would not have been comfortable sharing my personal problems with anyone except the Psychologist. I would simply say no. If he argues it, go to someone else.


----------



## WandaJ

He asked, you refuse. End of story. Those counselors have to learn somewhere. It was his right to ask, your right to refuse. Maybe he wanted to show the intern the very first session, how to do that?


----------

